# pocket hole jig



## Woodman90 (Jan 27, 2011)

hey, I have watched an advert for a pocket hole jig. my only problem is it's American which means it's very very hard to get were I am so I have had to resort to trying make one for myself. does any one have any help for this as I don't really know where to start


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

So where are you.? I am in UK and had no problem. Amazon will probably post to you anywhere else.
johnep


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Here's some plans:


http://www.bobsplans.com/FreeJigPlans/PocketHoleJig/PocketHoleJig.htm


http://www.instructables.com/id/Making-a-Pocket-Hole-Jig-with-your-Router/


----------



## Woodman90 (Jan 27, 2011)

problem with the drill press jig I don't know were to find t track all my local suppliers and the don't have it.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Woodman90 said:


> problem with the drill press jig I don't know were to find t track all my local suppliers and the don't have it.


Knowing your general location, ie country at least, would help a lot in suggesting sources for any item you may be looking for:blink:


----------



## Woodman90 (Jan 27, 2011)

that would pro


----------



## Woodman90 (Jan 27, 2011)

that would probably help. I am in the uk Northamptonshire.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

http://shop.ebay.co.uk/?_from=R40&_...reg+pocket+hole+jig&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Woodman90 said:


> problem with the drill press jig I don't know were to find t track all my local suppliers and the don't have it.


This is based in the US but will ship international. Just click on the shipping tab for particulars. Don't have any idea what shipping, exchange rates, duties, taxes, etc do to you though. I know the stuff is available in the UK through some other forums.

http://www.ttrackusa.com/:smile:


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

In stock at amazon. and diytools.co.uk.
There is a tool shop in Peterborough which also stocks and probably one in Northampton.
You could have it by Friday. I just have the single hole, cost about 10GBpnds.
Remember, Google is your friend.
johnep


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Pocket holes?? I hate pocket holes...I lose all my change. That's something you need to get sewn up.












 









.


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

That doesn't trouble me cab man. I spent my last 34¢ today on some instant noodle soup.

Got steak?

Jeff


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Ramen---The food of the Gods for starving musicians.:thumbsup:


----------

